
A Ransomware Outbreak Is Infecting Computers Across the World Right Now - shakes
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qv4gx5/a-ransomware-outbreak-is-infecting-computers-across-the-world-right-now
======
Ralfp
I'm employeed in one of global companies hit by this attack and we've been
told to immediately turn off the boxes and remove the cords and await further
notice by global-wide mailing.

The costs of workhours lost due to people being forced to move away from their
workstations will go into hundreds of millions. Scary times.

~~~
mdekkers
_remove the cords and await further notice by global-wide mailing._

How would that work, disconnect from the network, and await email...

~~~
pdwetz
I'm guessing enough people have access to email via their phones to spread the
word?

------
oelmekki
Same story from a website that allows you to read content even with adblock :
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/27/15879480/petrwrap-
virus-u...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/27/15879480/petrwrap-virus-
ukraine-ransomware-attack-europe-wannacry)

~~~
drcongo
So does this one.

~~~
oelmekki
Oh, my bad, there was two links on HN homepage, that was the Forbes one which
was blocking me. Any admin can delete my comment, please?

~~~
drcongo
No worries, I hate Forbes too.

------
zucchini_head
> According to a tweet from anti-virus company Avira, [these attacks] were
> taking advantage of the EternalBlue exploit previously leaked by the group
> known as The Shadow Brokers

So it's using the same exploit as WannaCry? I'm very inexperienced when it
comes to transfer protocols and windows vulns and all this kind of stuff, so
maybe I'm missing something, but how could this be allowed to happen again?
Some big firms have been hit!

However a quick glance on other news sources and twitter, Vice is doing a
clickbait with the title, since it's not really a high number of firms that
have been hit, but more that the few that have are geographically sparse.

~~~
dx034
Probably another exploit but published by the same group? Still means that
companies didn't react properly after WannaCry.

------
tarsinge
Meta: I would have preferred the Forbes articles tagged [dupe], this one is
better researched

